

Tell HN: Vancouver, Canada Startup Hackathon Oct 8-10th - mikeyur

Vancouver Hackers: I will be hosting a 100% free startup hackathon/startup weekend-style event October 8th through 10th at The Network Hub in downtown Vancouver.<p>Other events want to charge $75 per person to attend but we think money adds a big barrier for many hackers (especially those in college/university). If you're interested and free that weekend, I've setup a simple form to gauge interest and see if we can fill up the space.<p>We will be working out beer and caffeine sponsors but everyone will be responsible for their own food/snacks. The location is right on the edge of Gastown, endless options for places to eat and drink. We're also above a 24 hour Waves Coffee and right across the street from a Blenz Coffee.<p>Please apply if you can come out for the whole weekend. You can pick up a new project or work on existing ones in a great environment.<p>I've had a quick chat with Colin Percival (cperciva) and he will be coming out on Saturday night to give a talk.<p>Event page: http://verev.com/vancouver-hackathon/
======
cperciva
_I've had a quick chat with Colin Percival (cperciva) and he will be coming
out on Saturday night to give a talk._

I'm not 100% certain what the talk is going to be about yet, but I'll be there
and speaking about something. :-)

I may also be able to stick around to provide some free security /
cryptography consultation if there's any interest.

------
nickmolnar2
OK. So, I just put together that this event is competing head-to-head with
Startup Weekend. <http://vancouver.startupweekend.org>

That seems a little rude. I'm with you that $75 tickets are steep, and hacker
unfriendly, but it seems like 2 competing hackathons are going to spread our
city's finite dev talent really thin. I can't see how this leads to a better
experience for SW or your event.

Wouldn't it be better to have spread these events out? If people think SW is
too expensive, they'll wait. If they want to contribute to both, shouldn't
they have the option?

~~~
jonchui
Hmm... definitely agree with nick. The hacker community in Vancouver is
already so small that there's no need to do both on the same weekend.

I also agree $75 is quite steep, so I've talked to the SW folks about working
together somehow & getting a better discount for scrappy entrepreneurs &
hackers (while preserving the high $75 for business & "marketing" folk who
tend to hijack hacker events here in Vancouver). They're all for it!

So far, we got a 20% discount off for Startup Digest readers (code:
startupdigest), but I'm sure we can get even more.

------
mikeyur
Clickable link: <http://verev.com/vancouver-hackathon/>

If you're not from Vancouver, please pass on the link to any friends you may
have up here.

------
mthoms
Hmmm, sounds like it's going to be right before I launch my App. Might be a
good way to get some feedback and meet other hackers.

------
mikerogerz
Applied. Sounds like a great opportunity to meet some other hackers from
around Vancouver.

------
nickmolnar2
Nice work, Michael. The city needs more events like this.

------
pshc
This event... it was made for me!

~~~
mikeyur
I look forward to seeing you there :)

Do you mind passing this around to other Vancouver hackers you know? I posted
this at a terrible time and it fell the off the homepage already (huge fail on
my part).

~~~
pshc
Damn. I'll do what I can.

------
dflock
I'm back in the UK for 2 weeks out of the last year and I miss this. D'Oh.

~~~
mikeyur
Based on the feedback we've gotten so far, a lot of people are interested in
this kind of event. If everything goes well we will definitely be doing
something similar again in the future.

~~~
dflock
Great to hear!

